
Research shows daily family life is all the “quality time” kids need - arikr
https://work.qz.com/1099307/research-shows-daily-family-life-is-all-the-quality-time-kids-need/
======
newb93
Sitting around a table with my family each day for dinner was a huge part of
my childhood and I'm sure impacted me in significant unconscious ways.

~~~
beatenup
Being beaten daily by my mother and stepfather until I was strong enough to
stop them also had a lasting impact.

